# 300mm f/2.8 L IS II - what do you use it for?



## mrsfotografie (Jul 29, 2014)

Because I realize that GAS is incurable, a big white may be on my horizon. 

The 300mm f/2.8 IS II in combination with a 1.4x and 2x teleconverter seems like a really great and portable option that offers a lot of flexibility. However I wonder if it's really that useful for my type of shooting.

So what do you use it for?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have the Mk1 version + extenders and find it very adaptable and flexible. However for almost everything I do I find the Canon 800 F5.6 is much better (except for mobility).
Surely the question is what do you want. For many applications the 300 F2.8 is the Dogs dangly bits but for many other uses it is not. Just because the 800mm is my most liked/used lens doesn't mean it's the one for you, same with the 300mm.
What are you after?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 29, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> What are you after?



I think it will have its uses, but because I like to keep an open mind I would first like to see if the stuff you use it for matches my needs  But FWIW 'birding' is not an interest of mine save the occasional one so I'm not heavily interested in getting as much focal length as possible. I'm most interested in the 300 to 500 mm range (on full frame).


----------



## Skatol (Jul 29, 2014)

I recently bought a used MarkI and it stays on my 5DIII 85% of the time. Recent outings include: zoo, civil war reenactment, bluegrass festival, birding (w/2x). I prefer closeup shots so this works well for me. There were a few times when it was a little too much lens at the festival but I got a perspective most others didn't.


----------



## Runnerguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I have the 300 f2.8ii with the 1.4x and the 2x iii and it's a very versatile combo along with a full frame (6d) and aps-c (7d) camera it works well for my needs but at times for smaller birds I would not mind a little longer reach like a 600 f4ii with 1.4x or 2x.


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 29, 2014)

My office gets pretty hot at times so I need to leave my fan on. If I've got papers on my desk, they can get blown off. Fortunately, the 300mm f/2.8 Mk II has enough weight that I can have the fan on at high speed and with this lens placed just right, the paper sits perfectly still. I think the IS is key to that functionality. 

When I'm not using it to hold down paper, it makes a great door stop, allowing a good cross breeze though the office. I can honestly say my life has been considerably better since getting this lens.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 29, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> My office gets pretty hot at times so I need to leave my fan on. If I've got papers on my desk, they can get blown off. Fortunately, the 300mm f/2.8 Mk II has enough weight that I can have the fan on at high speed and with this lens placed just right, the paper sits perfectly still. I think the IS is key to that functionality.
> 
> When I'm not using it to hold down paper, it makes a great door stop, allowing a good cross breeze though the office. I can honestly say my life has been considerably better since getting this lens.



 Exactly what I thought of when I saw the title.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 29, 2014)

Skulker said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > My office gets pretty hot at times so I need to leave my fan on. If I've got papers on my desk, they can get blown off. Fortunately, the 300mm f/2.8 Mk II has enough weight that I can have the fan on at high speed and with this lens placed just right, the paper sits perfectly still. I think the IS is key to that functionality.
> ...



That's an expensive door stop!  Actually this topic was meant to be a little more serious than that, but thanks for the hilarious comments anyway ;D ;D


----------



## Skulker (Jul 29, 2014)

In a slightly more sensible vein than the last post.

About 50% of my images. Checking with LR I find that the 300 with the converters is by far my most used lens.

But I do wild life so its not much of a surprise. A bit of motor sport. Even the odd still life. And the occasional Macro.

All in all its a pretty special lens, for me anyway.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Michiel,

The 300 2.8 mkii, and the combination with the mkii extenders, is a marvellous piece of glass. I mainly use it for sports, not inside as the 300mm is mostly to tight for there. However, on a racetrack you will not find a better if you want to pan. The af is very fast, even with the 1,4 added. So, within a few weeks I will be in Francorchamps for the F1.

I'm not a birder, but last Sunday a couple of sperwer hawks came flying on. I was too late as I needed to fetch the 300 inside, I really missed a nice opportunity there. I got some shots of them with the 2x on the 300mm, but I have to crop that much that the photo can't be used.

Also wildlife (I will visit South Africa in October ) is begging for such a lens, with and without the extenders and is also travel friendly.

I also took portraits with that lens and they are really good.

In September there will be an aviation show close at home on the military airfield of Kleine Brogel.

Most remarkable is the isolation of the subject that is created. I mostly use this lens on 2.8, even with the 1,4 it stays on 4. For adding the 2x I mostly choose for f8. But be aware in that case you have a 600 in your hands. I rarely do use this lens with a tripod or monopod. This out of hand shooting works quite well after some practice.

Satisfied of this Lens? Yes, it's a real big tool. Never expected that I would kill my 70-200 2.8 mkii in such a way. I know it is not cheap, but worth every penny. Prices seem to drop now to 6150€, coming from 7000€ 6 months ago in Belgium. I did afma this lens and extender combinations on the 1dx, 5d3 and 7d with Reikan Focal. Without the results were not that good. On the 1dx and the 5d3 this lens is doing everything you could ask for. On the 7D the results are not that good but that's caused by the af of that body. However it offers almost a 500/2.8 on that 7D and that's great. So I hope the new 7D2 will have a better AF and then this 300 will match perfectly.

One remark: GAS is also my problem. I will buy a 200-400 1,4 soon. I think that even then I will keep this 300.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 30, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> So what do you use it for?



Like most lenses it can be used for most anything if you do not mind the size and weight. I mostly use it for portraits, fashion shots and street photography. Other items include vacation shots, sports and events. I hardly ever shoot wildlife - but when I do its often with this lens.

I've used it a lot (more) since changing from the mrk I to mrk II. 

Almost always shoot w/full frame. On a crop a 300mm lens is really quite long.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2014)

Nothing...yet. But that's because I don't have one. I'll get one at some point, but I seem to deplete my gear fund with 'cheap' lenses (like the TS-E 17mm f/4L that will likely be my next purchase). 

What will I use it for? My kids' sports activities (they're still young enough that the 70-200/2.8L IS II is long enough), outdoor portraits, and with the 2xIII as a travel birding lens (the 600 II isn't terribly convenient for air trips).


----------



## WPJ (Jul 30, 2014)

Soccer mostly


----------



## FEBS (Jul 30, 2014)

Skulker said:


> In a slightly more sensible vein than the last post.
> 
> About 50% of my images. Checking with LR I find that the 300 with the converters is by far my most used lens.
> 
> ...



I didn't try a macro yet with that lens. Did you use an extension tube or extender for the second and third photo? I presume that those are made on tripod


----------



## florian (Jul 30, 2014)

I use it for wildlife ( when my 600 II is too Close ), zoo and Portraits.
If you like the 70-200 II IS and it´s sometimes to short you will use it a lot.
If you are in Europe and want a new one I got my for less than 5k EURO.
If you are interested send me a PM and I send you the link. 
I love the lens after my 600 II my second choice in glass.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 30, 2014)

Sports


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent for everything - from portrait to wildlife.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 30, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > In a slightly more sensible vein than the last post.
> ...



both those shots were hand held with a 2x extender. The flower was processed to have grain, originally it was very smooth.

it's very easy to hand hold and compact for the 600 mm length. I often use it with a tripod, but that's mainly for ease of use as the IS is very effective.


----------

